# Boot error in Atari 800



## Donmario78 (Nov 13, 2007)

A few months ago, I aquired an old Atari 800 home computer system, along with the Atari 810 (floppy drive), 450 (cassette drive), 1020 (printer), along with a box full of floppy disks. I am not sure what is on these floppy disks, so they could possibly contain data to be used with various programs saved on cartriges. My issue is that whenever I attempt to boot any of these floppy disks, the monitor continously displays the message boot error, until I shut down the system. Any and all assistance will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Wow, I haven't heard about the Atari 800 in quite some time. As I recall these machines needed a cartridge to boot up. It's location is just under the lid. Here's a bit:

http://oldcomputers.net/atari800.html


----------



## Donmario78 (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks alot, and sorry I didn't get back to you sooner.


----------

